
Dad fighting gender 'transition' of 7 y/o son speaks out right before gag order - sebastianconcpt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ily46yZzsA
======
tboyd47
Thanks. I was looking for more info on this extremely strange case. It's hard
to find after the gag order.

